# Want to Type Me?? :)



## AussieGirl (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi there everyone. I'm Nettie, and I'm a cyclist and student from Australia. 

I only found out about "personality types" a few days ago when a friend talked about it and I am curious to learn my type. The negative is that I can't really be bothered to learn all the complex things I just want people who already know a lot about this to give me their opinion on what they think my type is haha. 


I want to post a link to a bio on my site but it doesn't let me...


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

I will type you. Check your PMs, I'll send my email. 1st impression is ENFP.


----------



## JamesDowns (Sep 26, 2012)

First impression: 
You're being pretty goofy in that picture=E
Cyclist=S
Female=F
No real way to know this=P/J
1) Do you like crowds? Are you comfortable around people that you don't know that well?
1.5) Do you prefer to keep whatever you're thinking or feeling kept inside you're head? Do you feel exhausted by too much exposure to people?
2) Do you prefer thinking about lofty ideas with little application to the real world? i.e. existence of god, the beginning of the universe, your spirituality
2.5) Do you like making things like artwork? Are you better at/like more math and/or science?
3) Do you do things because they make you FEEL good? Do you usually rely on emotions to decide what you're going to do?
3.5) Do you believe that things should be explained with logical sense?
4) Do you like to be neat? Do you like to know specifics about what you're plans are? i.e. time, place, and method of transportation
4.5) Are you okay with doing projects last minute?


----------



## CBC (May 9, 2011)

You sound like an ESFP based on your attitude towards this whole process. 

But that's just typism talking. It's not easy to type someone with almost no info or self-reflection on their own part. So I resorted to stereotyping.


----------



## AussieGirl (Jan 4, 2013)

JamesDowns said:


> First impression:
> You're being pretty goofy in that picture=E
> Cyclist=S
> Female=F
> ...


Thanks for the reply. 


1) I'm quite indifferent to crowds if I don't know them. I like having a lot of friends around though, playing sports on the beach and things. I also love meeting new people.

1.5) I enjoy being around people. I do keep a lot of things inside my head though to avoid insulting people..

2) Not really. I have read a few books about space though -- it's fascinating. 

2.5) Yeah, I have a creative side. When I get the spare time I paint and play music on piano or clarinet. I'm also good at Maths and Science; I study Health Studies at uni and plan to study Medicine when I retire from cycling.

3) I think you should do what you enjoy in life. If you work hard you can achieve anything.

3.5) I think it's a bit dumb not to lol!

4) I'm quite ordered with my time, and seem to be getting more focused as I get older.  I like to have a clear goal to focus on, and the feeling of satisfaction you get from achieving the smaller goals along the way.

4.5) I like to prepare properly for cycling events. But I just let the rest of my life flow.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Look at the questionnaires in the stickied threads and fill those out and copy & paste them here. Also, it would help if you gave us your tested type. No offense to the other people posting in this thread, but they're just going off of random and minor things. :dry:


----------



## AussieGirl (Jan 4, 2013)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Look at the questionnaires in the stickied threads and fill those out and copy & paste them here. Also, it would help if you gave us your tested type. No offense to the other people posting in this thread, but they're just going off of random and minor things. :dry:


Hiya. I took two tests and got completely different results, so not sure they work well... ESFJ and ENFP


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, they're half the same... Fill out one of the questionnaire thingies and me and hopefully someone else will try to type you.


----------



## JamesDowns (Sep 26, 2012)

Just rememember that this is a crash course typing. I would say ESFP. You're most likely ESF from testing and what you said but the last one sounds as though you like to keep things open. I would suggest more tests.


----------



## AussieGirl (Jan 4, 2013)

JamesDowns said:


> Just rememember that this is a crash course typing. I would say ESFP. You're most likely ESF from testing and what you said but the last one sounds as though you like to keep things open. I would suggest more tests.


Interesting.  Why more S than N? I have a good imagination and tend to enjoy more "fantasy/sci-fi" stories like Harry Potter and A Game of Thrones to supposedly realistic boring things like Neighbors.


----------



## AussieGirl (Jan 4, 2013)

JamesDowns said:


> Just rememember that this is a crash course typing. I would say ESFP. You're most likely ESF from testing and what you said but the last one sounds as though you like to keep things open. I would suggest more tests.


Which are the best tests on the internet?


----------



## AussieGirl (Jan 4, 2013)

Another thing I'd like to know is whether this personality types stuff is actually in any way based on science, or whether it's more like astrology nonsense lol?


----------



## JamesDowns (Sep 26, 2012)

I like to believe that there is some science behind it but I don't really know. Its just that Jung managed to define humanity within 16 types with a few gives and takes. Finding a pure type is pretty hard and I would bet is almost impossible. I don't know what science it is based off of but I know that it is better than astrological signs. The thing is that cycling could be both N or S so I just made a guess. You are probably an N in that case. Go to humanmetrics and and look for the Jung typology test. In order to cross reference go to "Portrait of a [insert type]" and you can see what the type is and if you fit then good.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

AussieGirl said:


> Another thing I'd like to know is whether this personality types stuff is actually in any way based on science, or whether it's more like astrology nonsense lol?


Yes, it's actually based off of psychology. A guy named Carl Jung originally made it, look him up.


----------



## AussieGirl (Jan 4, 2013)

I sent an email earlier to a site called Celebrity Types dot com and asked them to type me based on my website bio and a couple of interviews. They've just replied saying I'm probably ISFJ so I'm going with that for now.


----------



## AussieGirl (Jan 4, 2013)

My website is: AnnetteEdmondson dot com.

There is a bio section I wrote on there which should help you type me. 
@JamesDowns @myexplodingcat @ThatOneWeirdGuy


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

AussieGirl said:


> My website is: AnnetteEdmondson dot com.
> 
> There is a bio section I wrote on there which should help you type me.
> @_JamesDowns_ @_myexplodingcat_ @_ThatOneWeirdGuy_


Oh wow, an Olympian. Wasn't aware that a celebrity was gracing her presence upon us in this forum. 

Anyways, my best bet would be ESFP. Judging from your bio, you're extremely ambitious, which would explain the Te to an extent. Since you're an athlete, you probably have an acute Se function. Overall, I'm mostly sure about the E and S. You could be something different, I don't know since I don't know you. See if you agree with this description: Portrait of an ESFP


----------



## AussieGirl (Jan 4, 2013)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Oh wow, an Olympian. Wasn't aware that a celebrity was gracing her presence upon us in this forum.
> 
> Anyways, my best bet would be ESFP. Judging from your bio, you're extremely ambitious, which would explain the Te to an extent. Since you're an athlete, you probably have an acute Se function. Overall, I'm mostly sure about the E and S. You could be something different, I don't know since I don't know you. See if you agree with this description:


Lol the person from Celebrity Types dot com said I had lots of Si and that I was more ISFJ than ISTJ. And now you say there's lots of Se and Te. *confused face* It would help if I knew what you were all talking about by Se, Si, Te, etc lol.

And lol I'm hardly a "celebrity".


----------



## JamesDowns (Sep 26, 2012)

AussieGirl said:


> Lol the person from Celebrity Types dot com said I had lots of Si and that I was more ISFJ than ISTJ. And now you say there's lots of Se and Te. *confused face* It would help if I knew what you were all talking about by Se, Si, Te, etc lol.
> 
> And lol I'm hardly a "celebrity".


That is some harcore bullshit right there. You have your own wikipedia page and your own website. Olympian is celebrity status. The only thing left to do is cross reference. Just keep checking the "Portraitof a..." pages and find the one that best suits you. Taking the test as your only source of discovering your type can lead to problems but referencing helps a bunch. I keep flip flopping on your S and N types because NOW I realize that cycling isn't just something you do for the hell of it. ITS YOUR FUCKING LIFE which screams S.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

JamesDowns said:


> I like to believe that there is some science behind it but I don't really know. Its just that Jung managed to define humanity within 16 types with a few gives and takes. Finding a pure type is pretty hard and I would bet is almost impossible. I don't know what science it is based off of but I know that it is better than astrological signs. The thing is that cycling could be both N or S so I just made a guess. You are probably an N in that case. Go to humanmetrics and and look for the Jung typology test. In order to cross reference go to "Portrait of a [insert type]" and you can see what the type is and if you fit then good.


"Pure?"

Cycling in itself isn't going to be "aligned" to S or N, or anything like that. Somebody's reasons for cycling might mean that person is using Se, for instance, but cycling itself isn't specific to any of the "letters." Your problem is that you're using descriptions of types that involve specific behaviors. Type is about how you think, not your favorite hobby or how neat you keep your desk. Why you do the things you do is a good start to finding out how you think, though.

If you're looking for a specific set of behaviors, it's no wonder you're not finding a "pure" type. Look for somebody who thinks a certain way instead.

You could start by reading these. @AussieGirl, you too.

Understanding the 8 Jungian Cognitive Processes (8 Functions)


----------

